# صور مشاريع تخرج بعض من طلاب الجامهة اللبنانية (الفرع3).....



## المعمار (12 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
أصدقائي المعماريين أقدم لكم صور بعض من مشاريع التخرج لطلاب الجامعة اللبنانية الفرع 3 لهذه العام........
آمل أن تنال اعجابكم


----------



## المعمار (12 أغسطس 2006)

مشروع مركز صحي ورياضي:


----------



## المعمار (12 أغسطس 2006)




----------



## المعمار (12 أغسطس 2006)

مشروع مكتبة عامة:


----------



## المعمار (12 أغسطس 2006)




----------



## المعمار (12 أغسطس 2006)

*أكمل لاحقاً ان شاء الله.........*


----------



## meema (12 أغسطس 2006)

ما شاء الله,مشاريع جميلة جدا
بارك الله فيك
اللهم انصر المجاهدين فى لبنان و فلسطين 
امين


----------



## رايس (12 أغسطس 2006)

ما شاء الله,مشاريع جميلة جدا


----------



## cad for all (12 أغسطس 2006)

المشاريع حلوه بس في بعض المناظيير متهربه جامد اوي ولكن شكرا علي المجهود


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (12 أغسطس 2006)

مشاريع اكثر من رائعه ...تعبر عن نضج معماري ...بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## رندا. (13 أغسطس 2006)

موفقين بكل المشاريع وبصراحة عجبوني كتير والله 
ونحنا الفلسطينية بنعشق ترابك يا لبنان 
هما يدمروا ونحنا بنحرر وان شاء الله ربنا بيقدرنا ويقدركم انو نعمر


----------



## Bioengineer (13 أغسطس 2006)

ان شاء الله ينفذو هذي المشاريع ويعمرو لبنان


----------



## ياسر التويتي (13 أغسطس 2006)

ماشاء الله على هذة الابداعات الحلوة


----------



## المعماري/علاء (13 أغسطس 2006)

*alaa_ewais************

ماشاء الله مشاريع جميله جدا
جزاكم الله كل خير علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## كانافارو (13 أغسطس 2006)

مشروع المكتبة حلو 
وعجبني كتير 
بس المشروع الاول بتاع المركز الصحي
محتاج شوية تظبيط في اللاند سكاب
بس كتلة حلوة وطبعا صاحب المشروع متاثر قوي بالعمارة الكورية
باين قوي في المشروع
الله الموفق

محمد صلاح


----------



## المعمار (13 أغسطس 2006)

*الاخوة 
meema
رايس
cad 4 all
عاشق حب رسول الله
رندا
م. عادل صلاح
ياسر التويتي
المعماري علاء
كانافارو

شكرا جزيلا لمروركم وبارك الله بكم..........*


----------



## المعمار (13 أغسطس 2006)

مشروع قاعدة بحرية للجيش:


----------



## رايس (13 أغسطس 2006)

اهنئك على هده المشاركة الفريدة
و اهنئ اصحاب المشاريع الجميلة و مرحبا في الميدان العملي و ارجو و اتمن لهم ديمومة العطاء


----------



## م/فلاح (13 أغسطس 2006)

مساء الخير
مشاريع حلوه ...وبالله التوفيق


----------



## المعمار (14 أغسطس 2006)

الاخوة:
رايس
م/فلاح
شكرا لكما


----------



## المعمار (14 أغسطس 2006)

أكمل مع القاعدة البحرية:


----------



## المعمار (14 أغسطس 2006)

مشروع : مركز اطفاء


----------



## المعمار (14 أغسطس 2006)




----------



## المعمار (14 أغسطس 2006)

مشروع: مصنع مفروشات


----------



## المعمار (14 أغسطس 2006)




----------



## المعمار (14 أغسطس 2006)

مشروع: مركز أبحاث متخصص بالنبات


----------



## المعمار (14 أغسطس 2006)




----------



## المعمار (14 أغسطس 2006)

مشروع: مركز تجاري وترفيهي


----------



## المعمار (14 أغسطس 2006)




----------



## المعمار (14 أغسطس 2006)

مشروع: نادي الضباط ( منتجع خاص بضباط الجيش)


----------



## المعمار (14 أغسطس 2006)




----------



## المعمار (14 أغسطس 2006)




----------



## المعمار (14 أغسطس 2006)

*أكمل لاحقاً ان شاء الله..........*


----------



## نوره بنت محمد (14 أغسطس 2006)

ماااااااااااااااشااااااااااء الله افكاااااااار رائعه وجميله...........
وعندي سؤال ممكن؟
ايش البرنامج المستخدم في الاظهااااار النهائي؟
وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## أصيل (14 أغسطس 2006)

، ، ، عقبى ليومٍ مجيد بحول الله نرى فيه هذه المشاريع على أرضك يا لبنان الحبيب وبسواعد أبنائك .


----------



## ابن البلد (14 أغسطس 2006)

هل نستطيع الاقتباس منها


----------



## CHANEL (15 أغسطس 2006)

ماشاء الله

شغل جميل
ومعماري ممتاز


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (15 أغسطس 2006)

ما شاء الله .. 
بارك الله بكم ياللبنانين وابداع شبابكم العظيم ..
اتمنىلكم التوفيق والنصر من الله العزيز الكريم ....


بقايا الأطلال


----------



## المعمار (16 أغسطس 2006)

الاخوة:
نورة بنت محمد
أصيل
شبلي موعد
chanel
بقايا الاطلال،

شكرا لمروروكم


----------



## المعمار (16 أغسطس 2006)

مشروع: عالم العمارة
(نال هذا المشروع المرتبة الأولى)


----------



## المعمار (16 أغسطس 2006)




----------



## المعمار (16 أغسطس 2006)




----------



## يام يام (17 أغسطس 2006)

مشاريع رشيقة و جميلة و قابلة للحوار المعماري يا حبذا المساقط لتفعيل النقاشات
شكرا


----------



## م.نورة (17 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صراحة وبدون مجاملة المشاريع رووووووووووعه
الله يعطيكم العافية بس حبيت اسأل شو اسم البرامج المستخدم في الثري دي هل هو (3d mAX)؟
وسؤال ثاني لو ممكن اريد اعرف المدة اللي ياخذها الطالب في مشروع التخرج؟؟؟؟؟؟
لان نحن في الامارات مدة مشروع التخرج 1 تستغرق كورس كامل اي 4 شهور
ونفس الشيء لمشروع التخرج 2.
وشكرااااا


----------



## patriottounsi (18 أغسطس 2006)

c'est quoi le projet?


----------



## وفاء (18 أغسطس 2006)

الف شكر ........المشاريع رائعة ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## المعمار (18 أغسطس 2006)

الاخوة 
يام يام
م.نورة
patriottounsi
وفاء
شكرا لمروركم............


----------



## المعمار (18 أغسطس 2006)

اخت م. نورة البرنامج المستخدم هو كما قلت 3dmax
أما عن وقت المخصص لمشروع التخرج في الجامعة اللبنانية عندنا فهو عام دراسي كامل،
على أن تقدم المرحلة الأولى من المشروع في منتصف العام والهدف منها تقييم عمل الطلب والتأكد من أنه يسير بالشكل المطلوب......
ثم يتم تقديم الدراسة النهائية للمشروع نهاية العام.


----------



## خضر أسعد (18 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشاريع رائعة لرفاقي المتخرجين من الجامعة اللبنانية ( الفرع الثالث ) وإن شاء الله تجدون فرص عمل ، وتحصدون ثمرة هذا الجهد


----------



## م.نورة (18 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا اخ معمار على التوضيح
سؤال اخير لو سمحت
بخصوص 3d هل هو عمل الطلاب ام يتم الاستعانه بمكاتب هندسية لتنفيذ المشروع
لان ما شاء الله اظهار الثري دي رااااااااااااااااااااااائع فهل هذا من عمل الطلاب انفسهم ؟؟؟؟؟
وشكرا


----------



## سيف الاسلام والدين (6 سبتمبر 2006)

ماشاء الله ممتاز


----------



## نـاااادر (6 سبتمبر 2006)

ماشاء الله مشروع رائع جدا ,,’’,, الله يوفقهم.

تحياتيـ لكمـ
نـااااااااادر


----------



## احمد فيتروني (8 سبتمبر 2006)

ماشاء الله مشاريع جميله جدا
ان شاء الله ينفذو هذي المشاريع
و ان شاء الله ربي يوفق كل هالطلاب..........
و برافو للجامعة اللبنانية..............................


----------



## ArchMeaZ (10 سبتمبر 2006)

Great projects


----------



## بيدو (7 فبراير 2007)

مشكورين على الجهود الرائعة


----------



## midy (7 فبراير 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور بجد بجد مستوى ممتاز وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (7 فبراير 2007)

*شكــــــــــــــــــرا لك يا المعمار*

المشاريع بجد رائعه وكتل أكثر من رائعه ,,,,,,
نتمنى المزيد ,,,,,,,,
أتمنى أن أصل لمثل هذا المستوى وأتمنى التوفيق لكل الطلبه آمـــــــــــــــــين,,,,,,,,
شكرا مره أخرى على الموضوع المميز,,,,,,,,,​


----------



## archisetif (12 ديسمبر 2009)

و الله عال العال. أنا استفدت كثيرا من هذه المشاريع اتمنى المزيد. مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamed2009 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## mohamed2009 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## hermione (31 يناير 2010)

هو الحلو مايكملش ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فين بلانات المكتبه العامه


----------



## م عمرو زاهر (3 فبراير 2010)

*المشاريع حلوه بس في بعض المناظيير متهربه جامد اوي ولكن شكرا علي المجهود*


----------



## روعه (3 فبراير 2010)

good job 
thanx alot


----------



## الشفق الابيض (10 يناير 2011)

اولا 
*مشاريع اكثر من رائعه ...تعبر عن نضج معماري ...بالتوفيق ان شاء الله*
ثانيا اريد مساعدة بمشروع مكتبة على الاوتوكاد لاني محتاجه ضروري​


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (12 يناير 2011)

مشاريع رائعه جدا بارك الله فيك وفي علمك


----------



## CenaQu (12 يناير 2011)

الشكر الكثير والتوفيق لكم على هذه المشاريع الرائعة والمقدمة لأحلى منتدى


----------

